# Pics: 03/29/08 Meshuggah in Seattle!



## Shannon (Mar 31, 2008)

My photographer friend, Chris Slack, took these photos! Check out the Iceman 8-string! SICK FUCKING SHOW TOO!



















*More Meshuggah photos - here and hereand here too!*


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuckin eh man, these guys detroyed!! and god damn i love them ibby 8's


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 31, 2008)

Those 8 strings are beautiful, I'd kill for the keys to the Ibanez custom shop!


----------



## Durero (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## swedenuck (Mar 31, 2008)

After seeing it twice in use, I'd like to see less pics of Fredrick's new Iceman. It'll make me destitude.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

Good quality


----------



## Michael (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice pic's.  I'm dying to see them live.

Do you remember thier set?


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice pics, but I didn´t like the Iceman, I don´t know why, I prefer it as a 6-string in terms of design. The other one looks cool to me.


----------



## Coryd (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pics!! Hope to see Meshuggah soon.

Those 8's are nice!!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Pauly (Mar 31, 2008)

For the fucking win! Nice shots, no doubt it was an epic show.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice!

I don't think I'll be making the Austin show, tickets are $43 and that's a bit steep for me considering I'll be there to see one band.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 31, 2008)

That iceman is ballin'


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2008)

Rick said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I don't think I'll be making the Austin show, tickets are $43 and that's a bit steep for me considering I'll be there to see one band.



Don't do it 
I paid $55 a ticket and they didn't even fucking show up


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 31, 2008)

that iceman is sick  though i still prefer the RG being a massive superstrat whore


----------



## AVH (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting those Shannon! Tell us about the show. 




sakeido said:


> Don't do it
> I paid $55 a ticket and they didn't even fucking show up


 
Cody....ok, we got it. You're understandably bitter at the cash loss, but seriously, it wasn't like it was intentional on the band's behalf. Shit happens. If you should be pissed at anyone, it should be at Ticketmaster for not giving refunds in the event that _any_ of the billed bands don't show - not just the headliner.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Cody....ok, we got it. You're understandably bitter at the cash loss, but seriously, it wasn't like it was intentional on the band's behalf. Shit happens. If you should be pissed at anyone, it should be at Ticketmaster for not giving refunds in the event that _any_ of the billed bands don't show - not just the headliner.



They were trying to bring weed across the border and are self-managed, so at some point, they all decided it would be okay to try. So unintentional it may be, but it still happened and screwed me and other fans out of their money. The money isn't the big problem here, but I phrase it that way to give a frame of reference to people who may not get what actually is bothering me. Its the concept, and the fact they have just gone on pretending nothing happened with not a peep on their myspace page.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 31, 2008)

sakeido said:


> and the fact they have just gone on pretending nothing happened with not a peep on their myspace page.



Well they may not have put anything on their myspace yet but the posted a big thing on M E S H U G G A H talking about the issue and appoligizing to all people who especially came out to the calgary show...

and where did you hear it was because they trie to bring weed across?


----------



## AVH (Mar 31, 2008)

sakeido said:


> They were trying to bring weed across the border and are self-managed, so at some point, they all decided it would be okay to try. So unintentional it may be, but it still happened and screwed me and other fans out of their money. The money isn't the big problem here, but I phrase it that way to give a frame of reference to people who may not get what actually is bothering me. Its the concept, and the fact they have just gone on pretending nothing happened with not a peep on their myspace page.



Listen lad, you should be very careful about presumption and publicly posting accusations based on hearsay with actual proof or foundation, of this weed-based infringement actually occurring, which it did not. Think logically here: if that actually was the case, they would have committed a felony, been summarily and permanently red-flagged (banned) from entering Canada, and most certainly wouldn't have the Vancouver shows at all either - which they did, although late for the first one because of the equipment truck being late. 
Seriously, buy a clue before posting shit about people who you really know nothing about. Seriously, they're not showing up had NOTHING to do with weed.


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2008)

Going out on a limb here, based on every stereotype I've heard about musician stoners, as well as the few I know, I'd have a hard time believing Meshuggah are heavy pot smokers. Just tossing it out there.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the Iceman design, but the body just looks too small on an 8 string...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 31, 2008)

Drew said:


> Going out on a limb here, based on every stereotype I've heard about musician stoners, as well as the few I know, I'd have a hard time believing Meshuggah are heavy pot smokers. Just tossing it out there.



I'd say more moderate..  But I dont see them trying to cross intl borders with a qp or antything 

And rad pics Shannon, thx! That Iceman looks bitichin.


----------



## ICX357 (Mar 31, 2008)

Im so GASSING for the 8 string iceman


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes it was a sick show. I got nailed in the face with fred's pick. It was awsome.


----------



## noodles (Mar 31, 2008)

I ask for pics, Shannon delivers.


----------



## budda (Mar 31, 2008)

professional pics FTW 

and i dig the iceman 8


----------



## skinhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome pics 



Drew said:


> Going out on a limb here, based on every stereotype I've heard about musician stoners, as well as the few I know, I'd have a hard time believing Meshuggah are heavy pot smokers. Just tossing it out there.



It's really strange that. It's very technical, and I don't imagine me playing it that loco. Well, they seem to be very professional, and that's the answer


----------



## JBroll (Mar 31, 2008)

Rick said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I don't think I'll be making the Austin show, tickets are $43 and that's a bit steep for me considering I'll be there to see one band.



If you're not going, we're at least hitting Conan's before I see the show.

Jeff


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Listen lad, you should be very careful about presumption and publicly posting accusations based on hearsay with actual proof or foundation, of this weed-based infringement actually occurring, which it did not. Think logically here: if that actually was the case, they would have committed a felony, been summarily and permanently red-flagged (banned) from entering Canada, and most certainly wouldn't have the Vancouver shows at all either - which they did, although late for the first one because of the equipment truck being late.
> Seriously, buy a clue before posting shit about people who you really know nothing about. Seriously, they're not showing up had NOTHING to do with weed.



That leaves us with the mystery of how Ministry was able to make the show without any problems.. they were sound checking in Calgary at when we showed up at 8:30. And I never said they had an enormous bag of weed... having just a doob or two on you is enough to get your whole RV torn apart and searched with the way things are at the border now. That would certainly lead to "routing problems"


----------



## Shannon (Apr 1, 2008)

Precursor....
_I guess I'm gonna have to use my powers of persua(moder)ation.....
STOP FUCKING UP MY THREAD WITH ACCUSATIONS. _

What cha'll wanna know.....
The show was intense as all hell! I will say that the overall sound of the show wasn't as clear as I'd like it to be (i.e. not the best soundguy), but it sounded better the closer to the stage you got. I was 3 feet from the front, directly in front of Fredrik. 

Let's set the scene....
Me, my wife & some friends started drinking at the house prior to the show. We hopped a cab to the club, then braved freezing cold w/ sleet, snow, rain & heavy winds. Waiting in line was miserable. Once inside, we hit the bar! During the opener, Hemlock, we slammed a few tasty beverages waiting for Meshuggah. Finally, Hemlock was finished. They were allright, but they are, at best, a B-rated nu-metal band that hasn't figured out that their music might've had a change 5 years ago. Run of the mill. After about 6 brews, your boy need to take a piss before the almighty Meshuggah hit the stage. Off we go!

So, I'm in a club with a sold-out capacity of 1800 people. 1 guy's bathroom....loooooong fucking line! 

The intro to Meshuggah's set starts blaring through the PA. Fuck the bathroom, GOTTA GO! 

I meet up with the wife in the beer garden (who's holding my tall boy brew, fucking metal). The beer garden is in the back of the venue. 10 seconds into their 1st song, she says "I wanna be up there!" as she points to the front of the stage. Problem is...we can't take the brews into the front half of the venue because it's all-ages. 

Then, in true metal fashion, she says "FUCK THE BEERS, LET'S GO!" Now normally, I'd be like "You crazy, sucka!"....but this is FUCKING MESHUGGAH! I said "FUCK YEAH, LET'S ROLL!" The trash can received 2 half-full cans of PBR tallboys & we were off running down anyone in our path....with the wife leading the way! Told ya she was fucking metal!  

BAM! Right in front of Fredrik & the sound way so much better up front! 45 minutes of pure mayhem ensues! Our necks and backs STILL hurt from that show! In short, we lost our minds & just let the music take hold. It was unbelievable, and it always goes by way too fast. I cannot wait for Meshuggah to do a full headlining tour where they get to play at least 90 minutes or more. I've seen them three times & it's always 45 minutes or less. 

Now honestly, I was so lost in the show that I don't recall everything they played. I'm certain on most of the songs, but not quite sure on others. Also, they took some songs & did medleys (1/2 of one song into another 1/2). There was almost no down time. Just straight up BREWtality. So, I believe I heard the songs below either in their entirety or their best parts in a medley....but don't quote me on it. 

Rough set list:
COMBUSTION
ELECTRIC RED
BLEED
PRAVUS
STENGAH
RATIONAL GAZE
PERPETUAL BLACK SECOND
STRAWS PULLED AT RANDOM
SICKENING
SANE
SOUL BURN
ELASTIC
FUTURE BREED MACHINE
NEW MILLENNIUM CYANIDE CHRIST
THE PARADOXICAL SPIRAL

Anyway, do not hesistate! GO SEE THIS SHOW! 

And once again, Shannon delivers! 3 cheers!


----------



## skinhead (Apr 1, 2008)

That's an intense setlist. Wish they come here


----------



## Shannon (Apr 1, 2008)

Even more photos from another photographer friend.
- : RockMyMonkey.com-P.O. Box 828 Olympia, WA 98507 (360)789-0703


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 1, 2008)

skinhead said:


> That's an intense setlist. Wish they come here



agree on the set list,but wish they would come to OZ


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 1, 2008)

> Going out on a limb here, based on every stereotype I've heard about musician stoners, as well as the few I know, I'd have a hard time believing Meshuggah are heavy pot smokers. Just tossing it out there.



Fredrik does have a song called the Vitamen-K experience, amang a few others. And there is that one part in the Meshuggah Movie where the camera turns on in the middle of the tour bus at night time, now either they are EXTREMELY good at imitating people who are in the middle of a "mind expanding" experience or they are in the middle of a mind expanding experience... the look on jens face just rings so many bells. But there is no way to be sure and who gives a shit either way.

That still doesnt exactly fit in with "stoner stereotype" though.

Shannon: I fucking hate you, sounds like an amazing night. I'd give my left leg for them to come here so I can have some drinks, go nuts and watch them play.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 1, 2008)

does anyone know for a fact? - Official Meshuggah Forum


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds awesome  I just _really_ wish they would get a new singer.


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 1, 2008)

> does anyone know for a fact? - Official Meshuggah Forum



Well more comfirmation. I really doubt they'd go into much more depth about it, and rightfully so. I always laugh at the "Nah man Messhugah would never ever do drugs man drugs are the devil who are you kidding I talked to one of them once and he said he never ever does drugs". Then the next post is "I smoked weed with meshuggah".

Anyway they need to get there addict arses over here to Australia.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet pics and deadly setlist!!


----------



## Axel (Apr 1, 2008)

Booo no Lethargica or Dancers to a Discordant System  But I'll still go


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome photos, thanks Shannon! 

I really gotta go and see these guys finally.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 1, 2008)

Axel said:


> Booo no Lethargica or Dancers to a Discordant System  But I'll still go


I think they may have played Lethargica (or a piece of it), but no Dancers. Still there was plenty of great stuff jam packed into that 45 minutes.


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 2, 2008)

> 45 minutes



Man thats way to short. Were there lots of other bands? The good thing about Australia is when bands of that stature come down to play they play in a smallish venue and for a couple of hours, well at least with opeth and nevermore it was like that. A 2 hour set mabye.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 5, 2008)

It's was Hemlock, Meshuggah & Ministry. It is Ministry's last tour so they have a loooong set....plus, they are headlining.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 5, 2008)

I love Meshuggah


----------

